# Help



## downie03 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Everybod

I am looking for some help I have just bought a cockapoo puppy from someone in Liverpool, She is 10 and 1/2 weeks old and she has not stopped scratching since the day we saw her she bites her paws and cries as she does it, I have had her at the vet 3 times, she has no sign of fleas the vet has checked her can anyone suggest what it could be please I am so worried!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome. 

sorry to hear about your pup, where abouts in scotland are you. 

have you spoken to the breeder even just over the phone to see if any of the other pups are having this problem. 

is it just her paws she has been going for. 

are they red and inflamed. 

have you given her any flee treatment.

what are you feeding her, some dogs have an alergy to wheet which is in almost all dry dog food.


----------



## downie03 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi I have spoken to the breader, cant help! But there is one other dog from a litter of 8 got the same problem.The breeder had her on Purine, Betta, I have changed it on the advice of my vet to Eukanuba, and no it is'nt just her feet she's biting she scratches all over,she got a Quartazone injection on Tuesday night and that seemed to help her I have to go back to the Vet today at 12:45pm, How long would it take to stop her scratching after I have changed her food if it is a food allergy, She has been treated for flea's but the vet is going to do it again today. Have you ever herd about dipping a cockapoo. Please Help! By the way I'm from Ayrshire in Scotland.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

well my dog trainers girlfriens mums dog had a horendus alergy to wheet, he got them to change over to raw meat for 6 weeks and within 2 weeks there was a segnificant difference. i dont think they have a problem now. 

i have never herd of that sorry whet is it. 

the puppy was scratching even when she was with the breder, yes? 

if it started in the house it could be that she is alergic to a house hold product.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey how did you get on at the vets. ?


----------



## Reilly621 (Oct 20, 2009)

I googled puppy itching feet and found a website with many different causes...you might want to try some web research. I tried to cut and paste site but couldn't. My first dog was highly allergic to Febreze--spray for odor...hope it's a simple allergy. Good luck. Reilly


----------



## Reilly621 (Oct 20, 2009)

*unhappy face*

don't know how that got on there...


----------



## downie03 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi soz I havent been in touch, vet did her with stronghold so will need to wait and see, have changed her food aswell, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hi janice....this is kendal's mum also janis!

i am so so sorry to hear that your first experience with a puppy and a beautiful cockapoo one at that to be so difficult!

you should be having so, soo much fun with a new puppy and instead you have a poorly puppy with a gorgeous name, probably sleepless nights and costly fees from the vet!

sadly i know nothing of this breeder and i too feel from your comment earlier he knew there was something wrong with her but just wanted the sale!

when i got our first cockapoo i too didn't know what the reputation of the breeder was like and just had to go with the flow however i was more than delighted and followed her for months afterwards and still do!

she changes her blood lines frequently and has a very good relationship with her vet......so needless to say that is why we now have 3 from her kennels.....and when i get a fourth it will be from her too .......sadly that isn't going to help macy and you right now!

i know you are doing all you can and no doubt following the vet's advice to the letter but from experience i would strongly suggest for a 6 week period to change macy to raw feeding!

some people find this strange and difficult....especially if they are veggies!!!!

you can buy frozen food from the pet shop ...pets at home....and it will not smell your freezer out.....don't make the mistake others make in defrosting it and then cooking it.....they can eat it "raw" and just let it defrost slightly!

i really wish i could offer you more support but i think the food would be a good start!

i will ask my daughter to send you a private message with my mobile number so if you want you can send me a text if you have a question or just a bit of support.

take care and lots of hugs to macy

janis


----------



## downie03 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you very much for replying, I have sent the breeder another email but he is not responding. We were at puppy classes tonight and the vet was giving her a check, she has some small scabs on the inside of her legs she is now crying alot and biting alot, the vet said to give the Strong hold about 5 days to see any change, do you use Strong hold and if so whats it like is it one of hte best for killing bugs if not can you tell me a better one.


----------



## downie03 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi kendal,Janis

Have just got an email back from the breeder here's what he say's.

I am giving you the option to return Macy to me and i will refund the £800 paid.

Alternatively i can pay your bill to date and cover the excess with PetPlan if the vet expects her treatment to be on going. If this is the case i will not be paying for any further or regular treatments / vetcare while the dog is still in your care.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hi janice

janis here.....this is a difficult one and one i sadly cannot advise you on!

if you are anything like me you will no doubt have fallen totally in love with macy and can't imagine life before she joined your family or what it would be like without her!

however putting your emotions aside you must think logically and clearly.....don't make any rash decisions......take til the weekend if you can or longer!

if you diecide to keep macy then you must realistically ask yourself can you afford to keep up any medication she may require for a lifetime and that may run into thousands over a 10 to 15 year period!

if you can't then you face handing her back and possible when your heart is healed take another puppy on!

i cannot express how sad and sorry i feel for you macy and your family facing this dilema!

it would kill me ......not literally but you know what i mean! 

my dogs are very important to me and the family though it is very much kendal and i that take to do with them.....feed, groom, walk, dog training twice a week.....they are very much ours and have brought lots of pleasures and many new and valued friends!

tho only incident we have had to endure so far is when inca our black cockapoo ran through a wasps nest and was stung over 37 times......that was a nightmare and thankfully all turned out well but stressful at the time!

i can only wish you well and know that as long as you take the time that is necessary to make the decision it will be the right one for you! 

please don't let anyone lay a guilt trip on you should you decide to hand her back....you have to make the right decision for both your the family and macy herself!

take care and best wishes!

janis x


----------



## fancyface (Oct 27, 2009)

Poor thing! I hope it gets better for your Cockapoo soon!


----------



## Reilly621 (Oct 20, 2009)

How is Macy doing since the weekend? I'm wondering how the treatment from vet is going? Reilly


----------

